# Truck reliability



## Pilsnaman

I am looking to replace my Chevy S10 pickup in the next couple of months and don't really know what to get. While I used to be a brand loyalist of Chevy those days have gone, I now just want whats going to last and work. The truck will be used for everything from basic commuting to hauling to hunting. I don't haul things every day but do have a bad tendency of loading it down, broke the leafs in my S10 two years ago after two dump trips ranging between 800 and 1000 lbs over GVW (lucky they broke in my driveway). I am looking at half tuns (F150, 1500) but am open to the new Tacoma/Fronter (thats as small as I go). Because the other brand poll on here didn't included all options I started one with every one available in America I can buy new/low miles used (I didn't include Honda's minivan with a open section). Thanks for the help, I keep my trucks until the wheels fall off and don't want to be stuck with a truck I am working on all the time.


----------



## rb_in_va

If you have to go new and you got the $$$ I would say get the Tundra. For your needs it sounds adequate.


----------



## 103scooter

Have heard many good things about the Toyota's, but nothing first hand, don't and have not owned one. Only experiences of late have been GM trucks[Tahoe's, Suburbans,] and they have been trouble free. Daily drivers, but do pull loads from time to time, up to 6300 lbs.


----------



## l2edneck

Just rolled my F150 over 200,000 and still runs decent.Knock on wood havent had to replace anything but tires


----------



## rb_in_va

l2edneck said:


> Just rolled my F150 over 200,000 and still runs decent.Knock on wood havent had to replace anything but tires



What year is your truck?


----------



## FiftytoOne

I've had a Tundra since 2001. Pulled 7500# loaded trailer to maine without batting an eye. Handled it no prob. Its a solid truck. And for those that are American loyalist--it's made in the USA. I'm like you, don't want to buy another one for a long time. I did have a ford for 12 years--I like the tundra better. The newer tundra's are even better. A buddy of mine just bought an 07 and loves it.

My cousin was a chevy man. He's on his second truck since I bought mine.:hmm3grin2orange: . I give him grief all the time. Last I heard he was considering what----a Tundra. Just my .02.


----------



## Pilsnaman

The new Tundra is no question out of my price range, should a mentioned that before. I can swing the half tuns only if used, which isn't a problem in my book, and a new Tacoma is right on the edge of what I can shell out. My dad has an 01 Tundra and while he likes it there has been one problem that the dealers never could fix. If the truck sits for more then a week the battery will be dead, something is leaking juice. Wife works for VA state parks and her F150 work truck's (1 year old and 10K miles) seat already has a bit of stitching coming apart and she only weighs 108 lbs. I just don't want to buy a truck and feel like more time is spent working on it then driving it, not to mention have something reliable for the next decade. I know if anyone works their trucks its arborists, we used to load ours down real good and sit in traffic on the way home but all we had were big Internationals and Fords.


----------



## rb_in_va

Pilsnaman said:


> The new Tundra is no question out of my price range, should a mentioned that before. I can swing the half tuns only if used



All those trucks are classified as half-tons. What are you looking to spend? For a work truck, I would get an older time tested unit that has been well maintained.


----------



## FiftytoOne

It probably doesn't matter but I mistated the year of my truck. It's an 02 not an 01. I don't know if that problem was related to the year. Probably not. Sounds like he needs to figure that problem out. I don't think you can go wrong with the Tacoma's though.


----------



## rb_in_va

FiftytoOne said:


> It probably doesn't but I mistated the year of my truck. It's an 02 not an 01. I don't know if that problem was related to the year. Probably not. Sounds like he needs to figure that problem out. I don't think you can go wrong with the Tacoma's though.



See, now you're back to making errors. You try betta den dat next time, okaiy dokkay? Whoops, almost misspelled errors!


----------



## Pilsnaman

I am looking for a personal truck and trying to not spend more then 22K on it, the tacoma new is like 24K. On the other hand it would be nice to pay less then this, as most would. As an example, I can get a new F150 4x4, 5.4 V8, power windows and locks, and a CD player for around 24K. The same truck used I can get for under 20K and thats more beer money. Again, I can't stress enough that reliability is my #1. I do all my own maintenance unless time doesn't permit, has only happened twice in ten years, and I would rather be driving the truck then working on it.


----------



## rb_in_va

As has been said before you can probably get good service out of any truck if properly maintained. And by buying used (and using Carfax) you should be able to get one is far cheaper, plus might have some upgrades. I ran a search on F-150s in Herndon to a 200 mile radius, and came up with 231 trucks. Of course some of those are 2WD though. Maybe you can find one for sawinredneck too.


----------



## rb_in_va

Here's 2 trucks under $10K! One with 48K miles and the other with 57K. You could pay twice as much, but think of all the beer you could buy with $10k! 

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rs=&transmission=&max_price=10000&cardist=109

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rs=&transmission=&max_price=10000&cardist=105


----------



## FiftytoOne

FiftytoOne said:


> It probably doesn't matter, but I mistated the year of my truck. It's an 02 not an 01. I don't know if that problem was related to the year. Probably not. Sounds like he needs to figure that problem out. I don't think you can go wrong with the Tacoma's though.





rb_in_va said:


> See, now you're back to making errors. You try betta den dat next time, okaiy dokkay? Whoops, almost misspelled errors!



Ok Ok--it's fixed already. You know I pm'd ddh and found myself proofing my message 3 times   .


----------



## rb_in_va

FiftytoOne said:


> Ok Ok--it's fixed already. You know I pm'd ddh and found myself proofing my message 3 times   .



*I* still laugh when I think of your response to ddh.

I work on dat.


----------



## FiftytoOne

Yeah, he got a kick out of it as well. Got me some REP for that one. lol


----------



## Pilsnaman

As my current truck is a '95 I was hoping to get something a little newer. While low miles is nice there are a lot of things that can go bad just from time, like RUST!!! Ever since my first car, a '85 Toyota Celica GT, I have despised car cancer. So I noticed four votes for the chevy/GMC and am wondering what people have to say about them.


----------



## rb_in_va

I think rust can be prevented with proper care. My 95 doesn't have a spot of rust on it. It was actually in comparable shape as my 2000 Frontier (my previous pickup). But it's up to you. I don't personally want to pay $20k+ for a 4X4 work/play truck.


----------



## hornett22

*try a 95-04 tacoma.*

the 3.4 liter V6 is an awesome motor.will do more than a 3.4 should.lasts forever.


----------



## Pilsnaman

*An observation*

I cant help but notice all the F150s on the road, especially for companies. Are these companies only buying them because of some discount they got or because it is a good truck that lasts long. I would think if a company bought a reliable truck for a couple thousand more initially it would save money in the long run. Any thoughts?


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Pilsnaman said:


> I don't haul things every day but do have a bad tendency of loading it down........





I brought this home from the quarry last saturday, Braking was fine, 2-3 upshift was understandably slow.




Traveled 7.5Mi of not great roads with 3300lbs, Drove to work on monday.


Nuf said!


----------



## andrewspens

*Find a good used Tundra*

I bought an 04 Tundra last April for 20k. He was the only owner, looking to buy a 1 ton dodge. I got all the maintinence records, running boards, vent visors, bug guard, rhino liner (sprayed on), and a matched canopy. It had just over 26k on the odometer when I got it. My only complaint is that I should have done it sooner. Oh, yeah, and mine is only 2wd. Find one a few years old that has been well taken care of, you can't go wrong. I have seen many owners who are trading them in, but they are looking for 07 Tundras. Talk about loyalty.


----------



## 046

for real dependability get a truck with a 12 valve cummins turbo diesel!


----------



## SmokinDodge

046 said:


> for real dependability get a truck with a 12 valve cummins turbo diesel!



Yep. And then the sorry carcass they have enslaved the Cummins too will start rotting away hours after you drive it off the lot.

I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. I hate Dodge pickups. But I love the Cummins. 

Sorry I'm better now. I've got to change the heater core in my *2001* 2500. In order to do the job I have to completely remove the *entire* dash. Stupidest GD thing I have ever seen and they have built them like this for years. Buddies 92 was built the same way. In 146,000 miles (owned since 96,000) we've had:

The 6 spd trans completely rebuilt. Sixth gear syncro grenaded in the driveway. That was cheap, thank god it was under a 30 day used warranty!

Both wheel hubs changed @ $325 each and that's just parts. 

All ball joints replaced and upgraded track bar installed.

And don't forget the stupid $100 lift pump and the $1600 injection pump that it can destroy faster than a fat kid goes through a case of twinkies.

It just really P's me OFF. We tried to buy the best vehicle going and we are doing major overhauls before 100,000.

Before the dodge we had an 2001 F150 4.6 liter 5 speed. Sickest truck I have ever drove. It would not pull a 16' car trailer with a tractor frame that weighed 1,600 pounds up a hill over 45 mph. And yes, it was properly maintained and running right. My old 87 F150 with a worn out 300-6 would hand that truck it's azz in a basket.

That truck had a nice design feature as well, the individual ignition on each plug. And each one of these $100 coils is highly likely to fail if subjected to any kind of water. Fortunately the Ford engineers saw fit to design the valve covers to mimic a pond and direct any wayward water promptly to the coils. We changed three in 20,000 miles, all pavement miles. The third one went on about twenty minutes before the truck was traded.

Sorry I just had to rant I guess. 

But ya 046 is right a 97 twelve valve won't have any of those problems.

My next truck I'm gonna line the wall with truck adds and throw a dart.

Best of luck to ya finding a truck, I won't curse you by making a recomendation.


----------



## rb_in_va

SmokinDodge, I think you might need to change your username.


----------



## 046

smoking dodge... sure sounds like you've had more than your fair share of troubles from your 2001 dodge cummins turbo diesel. :blob6: 

general consensus is to stay away from 98.5 to 2002 CTD (24valve) 
go for an older 12 valve or 2003 or newer CTD. 

if you can find a low mileage 97 CTD, extra cab, 4x4, 5sp (no tranny problems) jump on it! 97 was best year, but any 12valve with under 150k miles are solid. it's not unusual for those to run 450k+ miles. 

this is of course assuming one has a need to haul large loads and deliver decent fuel mileage. otherwise a smaller truck like toyota mite be better.


----------



## Pilsnaman

SmokinDodge: My wife has a one year old F150 4x4 with the 4.6 and only 11k miles, it is a state vehicle issued to her. She also feels the engine is way too gutless for the truck. Going up hills with only a little in the bed makes for hard work on highways when the same weight in my S10 with the 4.3 has little problems. If I were to buy a F150 it would be the 5.4 for sure, doesn't cost much more and gas mileage is only 1 mpg less.


----------



## rb_in_va

Pilsnaman said:


> SmokinDodge: My wife has a one year old F150 4x4 with the 4.6 and only 11k miles, it is a state vehicle issued to her. She also feels the engine is way too gutless for the truck. Going up hills with only a little in the bed makes for hard work on highways when the same weight in my S10 with the 4.3 has little problems. If I were to buy a F150 it would be the 5.4 for sure, doesn't cost much more and gas mileage is only 1 mpg less.



I must admit that the 5.0 engine in my truck is not as peppy as I expected, but I'm not racing anyone. Plus I don't haul stuff very often. I think I could probably do some mods to get a little more power though. I think there is something of an aftermarket for 5.0s.


----------



## Pilsnaman

My S10 is anything but fast with 165 hp, on the other hand it doesn't slow down much with weight at 235 lb-ft torque and how light the body is. I never look at horse power for trucks, its torque that tells me what will happen with a full bed.
Truck Torque
F150 4.6L 294 @4000 rpm
F150 5.4L 365 @3750 rpm
Chevy 4.8L 305 @4800 rpm
Chevy 5.3L 338 @4500 rpm
Ram 4.7L 300 @3500 rpm
Ram 5.7L 375 @4000 rpm
Tacoma 4.0L 266 @4000 rpm
Tundra 4.7L 325 @3400 rpm

But I guess this is off the topic of reliability isn't it? (I have too much time on my hands at work)


----------



## SmokinDodge

rb_in_va said:


> SmokinDodge, I think you might need to change your username.



I'll be better once I get the damn heater core changed. And lay off the Jack.  

I really am pleased with the truck overall despite the parts. I'm getting 15-16 mpg in a 7,000 pound truck (empty) and it's about 300 horse. 

We figured the 4.6 would be all right with a manual backing it up. Wrong! Glad to hear we aren't the only ones that thought so. It might be a fine car engine but not so much for a truck.


----------



## sawinredneck

And here we go!!! I am going o make a lot of folks unhappy!!!
Forget the Tocoma, look at the Tundra, dealer here has a new one with the big six, no cruise, for $19k!
The Nissan is the BEST half ton on the market right now, but you will pay for it!!
What it sounds like you need, is a Ford F-150 with the 4.2l V6. The 4.6 is decent, but the 5.4 is a joke, burns too much fuel for what it does. I got 160k out of mine before it let go. That is VERY VERY VERY hard use, and I won't lie. I have pulled up to a Bobcat 763 skidsteer with a snow plow, two cord of green Oak on a 2k pd trailer and an '86 4x4 Suburban converted to 3/4ton behind it. All of these things have happened more than ONCE, a LOT more!! Keep in mind where I cut wood it's an hour and half drive each way, and it was on the first clutch!! I will not own another Ford gas motor until they pull their heads out and build a real V8 again. But I wouldn't think twice about buying another 4.2!!!!!!


----------



## bruce56BB

Pilsnaman said:


> As my current truck is a '95 I was hoping to get something a little newer. While low miles is nice there are a lot of things that can go bad just from time, like RUST!!! Ever since my first car, a '85 Toyota Celica GT, I have despised car cancer. So I noticed four votes for the chevy/GMC and am wondering what people have to say about them.



pils, having sold many of the new silverados i can tell you the feedback i've received has all been positive. one of the main ones is the fuel economy, a noticeable improvement over the previous series. 
also,the extended cab doors now open 180*, so you're not "trapped" between the doors anymore.
bruce


----------



## DarylB

Want reliability? You cant go wrong with a chevy or dodge diesel. Chevy 01-04 could be had for $22k or less. Older dodge probably 12-22 k for a 97 up. I'd avoid the 6.5 Chevy's (Pre 2001). Here's a shot of my 02 Duramax. 100k miles, runs like a champ


----------



## clearance

1/2 tons are for women, so are the semi-floating 3/4 tons, be ashamed of yourselves. Only full floaters are on real pickups.


----------



## DarylB

Who's got a :censored: semi-floater?


----------



## ropensaddle

I have a 72 bronco 1/2 ton try and follow me in your full floater
and we will see who the lady is lol. Is that claire


----------



## DarylB

I meant no offense to the half-ton crew, we all have trucks for individual applications, just curious as to Clearance thought I had a semi-floater in the HD. Nice Eastwood avatar there Rope.


----------



## clearance

DarylB said:


> I meant no offense to the half-ton crew, we all have trucks for individual applications, just curious as to Clearance thought I had a semi-floater in the HD. Nice Eastwood avatar there Rope.



Just a general statement, Try hauling a full cord in a 1/2 ton, or 1 1/2 yards of gravel. 1/2 tons have a better ride, get better milage, they are weak though. Understand me now?


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> Just a general statement, Try hauling a full cord in a 1/2 ton, or 1 1/2 yards of gravel. 1/2 tons have a better ride, get better milage, they are weak though. Understand me now?


 Ok but I have a r model Mack to pull with want to call that weak, it is the lady comment that got this going I have three full floating one tons as well and the are strong. However just because a guy drives 1/2 ton he is not a women, and anytime you want to hook up chains I,m ready as I have different trucks for purposes and they pull.


----------



## clearance

ropensaddle said:


> Ok but I have a r model Mack to pull with want to call that weak, it is the lady comment that got this going I have three full floating one tons as well and the are strong. However just because a guy drives 1/2 ton he is not a women, and anytime you want to hook up chains I,m ready as I have different trucks for purposes and they pull.



Whatcha doing with all them trucks? Couldn't you donate a couple to a needy church somewhere? Walking the talk and all that....from other threads, you know.


----------



## ropensaddle

clearance said:


> Whatcha doing with all them trucks? Couldn't you donate a couple to a needy church somewhere? Walking the talk and all that....from other threads, you know.


I am weak and have a collector problem I do not deny but If you don't know what the trucks are for I have gave you too much credit. As far as my donating I help where I can but that is my business. I have to say you are dodging the question, r model weak? I love tractor pull with trucks but no one wants to play.


----------



## clearance

ropensaddle said:


> I am weak and have a collector problem I do not deny but If you don't know what the trucks are for I have gave you too much credit. As far as my donating I help where I can but that is my business. I have to say you are dodging the question, r model weak? I love tractor pull with trucks but no one wants to play.



Macks are not weak, the saying "like a Mack truck". Don't be weak, help your fellow man. C'mon now Rope, you asked for it.


----------



## Pilsnaman

Fact is I am not looking for a truck to use day in/day out as a work truck, this is my personal vehicle. I am looking for a good truck as my all around daily driver with the ability to haul some wood, a cubic yard of top soil, or bed full of mulch. The 4x4 is because of hunting, I hunt on a farm and drive back in to pick up my deer. No way anything but 4x4 is getting back there with the rutted out or grassy hills it has to climb. The 2x4 would have to be one heck of a price for me to consider it.
So what I am most surprised about so far is that F150 is by far the best selling pickup yet the chevy and toyota have more votes.


----------



## TDunk

I'm not a ford guy, but they seem to have the best "built" trucks, and they look ok too. Chevy's i've had problems with inner tie rods, lower ball joints, and rear brake issues. Dodge's, i'd definetly stay away from, unless you get a one ton, but then you'll be putting in u-joints every month. The toyota's and Nissans are well built trucks, the few Titans and Tundra's ive had in here hold up great, but there never off the road to much.


----------



## Pilsnaman

Funny you say that about chevy's TDunk. My S10 has needed two sets of lower ball joints and a set of tie rod ends in the past 60K. You say you are not a Ford guy, what do you like as a mechanic?


----------



## ropensaddle

Well the fact that you are looking for a hunting vehicle
4+4 is certain you should consider a jeep or smaller 1/2 ton
pickup as in the wood the shorter wheel base the better.
I have a 72 bronco that is excellent for off road and has never
got me stuck. These were the jeep like bronco but a good jeep 
hard to beat for off roading and getting to backwoods. I would 
say bronco if you were not going to use everyday on highway
and off but, you want a new jeep for combo if you are not
willing to restore the early bronco, the jeep are a good choice as 
is short wheel nissan or toytoy there is a lot of good choices.


----------



## Pilsnaman

I am only looking at something with a bed for things like mulch, topsoil, and wood. Living with the pickup bed is just not an option. Seeing as the only 4x4 use it would get is at the hunting farm and my family's cottage in the winter I am not too worried about a short wheelbase. The farmer has a Chevy 1 ton diesel and my dad has a tundra, neither bottom out where we drive around.


----------



## sawinredneck

I used to think 4x4 was the only way to go as well, but I tell you what, get a 4x2 with an LSD or a locker, and you will go places a 4x4 will only dream of!!! Most 4x4's come with open diffs, that means only two wheels turn, one front, one rear, and they are the ones that turn the easiest!!! Put a locker of some sort in the rear, and you can go anywhere!!!!! Both rear tires turning makes a huge difference!!!!!


----------



## 046

got an old toyota FJ60 landcruiser for what you are describing. 

my 97 4x Cummins turbo diesel gets me deer hunting with no issues. but I'm not going in really ruff terrain. an extra cab/long bed combo is flat too long for anything serious off road. 



Pilsnaman; said:


> I am only looking at something with a bed for things like mulch, topsoil, and wood. Living with the pickup bed is just not an option. Seeing as the only 4x4 use it would get is at the hunting farm and my family's cottage in the winter I am not too worried about a short wheelbase. The farmer has a Chevy 1 ton diesel and my dad has a tundra, neither bottom out where we drive around.


----------



## TDunk

I'm a chevy guy at heart ( literally, i have a bowtie tattoo'd on my chest) but the new chevy's don't impress me to much. All the Fords 1/2 tons hold up pretty well save for some tie rod issues, but they usually don't start going bad till about 60,70k. The 3/4 and one tons hold up great except for the tie rod right off the steering box. The '97 to 02 dodge's nead front end parts all the time, and the 03 and up dodge 1/2 tons are even worse. Nissan and Toyota build a nice truck, but everyone around here who has a Titan or Tundra never take them off the highway, so i can't really give you an honest opinion on them. I'd prolly go for the 1/2 ford if i were you. They seem to hold up fairly well, just get one with a 5.4 in it, they get a little thirsty, but the 4.6 is a turd IMO.


----------



## ropensaddle

sawinredneck said:


> I used to think 4x4 was the only way to go as well, but I tell you what, get a 4x2 with an LSD or a locker, and you will go places a 4x4 will only dream of!!! Most 4x4's come with open diffs, that means only two wheels turn, one front, one rear, and they are the ones that turn the easiest!!! Put a locker of some sort in the rear, and you can go anywhere!!!!! Both rear tires turning makes a huge difference!!!!!


My 72 bronco has lock front and back all four I don't know of a two wheel drive that will out perform it off road. Not many four wheel drives will take you where it goes as its so short the back wheels are climbing as soon as front wheels clear.I have had to pull out many people that thought they could follow me !I rebuilt the 302 40 over eldelbrock dual plane intake holly four barrel and msd ignition it has five inch lift with 35 gumbo monster mudders get your two wheel drive and follow me if you can make sure your cell phone is charged so when you get stuck I don't leave you too far behind.  It also has a bed.


----------



## sawinredneck

ropensaddle said:


> My 72 bronco has lock front and back all four I don't know of a two wheel drive that will out perform it off road. Not many four wheel drives will take you where it goes as its so short the back wheels are climbing as soon as front wheels clear.I have had to pull out many people that thought they could follow me !I rebuilt the 302 40 over eldelbrock dual plane intake holly four barrel and msd ignition it has five inch lift with 35 gumbo monster mudders get your two wheel drive and follow me if you can make sure your cell phone is charged so when you get stuck I don't leave you too far behind.  It also has a bed.



You kind of missed my point a lot.


----------



## ropensaddle

sawinredneck said:


> You kind of missed my point a lot.


 No I got it a posi in a two wheel is a good thing I have one in my
bucket and a one tton also. If I get off road much give me my bronco
around here in these hills easy to get high centered I have pro trails 
ten miles away called superlift and early broncs seem like the only comp
for jeeps but they usually have ford drive lines in them and are modded.
I can't compete with the big spenders but do great in slight mod class,
it is fun but I can't afford it as this trail is real extreme! Alot of flatlanders
tear their rigs to pieces in these here hills Stock rigs 2 or 4 won't navigate as big rocks and steep hills will cause problems. I wish I had enough bread to super mod say put a 390 or 460 in it and pin the suspension and beef it to a dana sixty instead of the stock 44 and 9 inch then I show the jeeps a ford tailgate brahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## RaisedByWolves

TDunk said:


> I'm a chevy guy at heart ( literally, i have a bowtie tattoo'd on my chest) but the new chevy's don't impress me to much. .





What is it that you dont like about them?


.


----------



## TDunk

RaisedByWolves said:


> What is it that you dont like about them?
> 
> 
> .



I love the looks of them, and there drive trains hold up pretty good. But for me they ride to low. I've had more than a hand full of 3/4 ton 4x4 6.0L come in with exhaust leeks. The Y pipe is so low that it hangs below the skid plate, when you bottom out, that's the first thing that gets hit. I HATE there parking brake design, great when it's new, but trying to get the rear rotors off after 40K with out ruining the parking brake shoes is about impossible. They went back to drum brakes from '06 on. The only other thing i don't like about chevy's are the ABS systems, once it kicks in, you might as well just hold on and pray cause you have no control when the ABS is engaged. I have two dodge's now, i can't complain two much about them, i haven't had TO many problems. I think Chevy got there heads on straight when the built the '06 trucks, i've seen a fair amount in here and there starting to get some "woods" miles on them and they seem to be doing ok thus far. But most are still under warrenty. Next year i'll be looking for a new truck, and i'll prolly go back to chevys.


----------



## sawinredneck

TDunk said:


> I love the looks of them, and there drive trains hold up pretty good. But for me they ride to low. I've had more than a hand full of 3/4 ton 4x4 6.0L come in with exhaust leeks. The Y pipe is so low that it hangs below the skid plate, when you bottom out, that's the first thing that gets hit. I HATE there parking brake design, great when it's new, but trying to get the rear rotors off after 40K with out ruining the parking brake shoes is about impossible. They went back to drum brakes from '06 on. The only other thing i don't like about chevy's are the ABS systems, once it kicks in, you might as well just hold on and pray cause you have no control when the ABS is engaged. I have two dodge's now, i can't complain two much about them, i haven't had TO many problems. I think Chevy got there heads on straight when the built the '06 trucks, i've seen a fair amount in here and there starting to get some "woods" miles on them and they seem to be doing ok thus far. But most are still under warrenty. Next year i'll be looking for a new truck, and i'll prolly go back to chevys.





Now that is how you post an opinion!!!! Great post, good info, and didn't run anybody in the ground doing it, WOW!!!!!


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Yeah, good post!


I can agree with some of this (The "E" brake SUX) and the anti can be touchy, but I think that all depends on the tire size. My truck has 265 70's on it and its very reluctant to step out of line, My Bros came with 235 75's and he complained (and got blank stares from me ) Untill I sold him my rims and he put on 265's.



I would rather deal with some issues owing to the low stance (like good highway mileage!) that to deal with the increadibly HIGH bed rails on the dodge and the recent fords. The new ford 9in similar trim to my truck has bed rails that are damn near shoulder height.......WTF????




How do you load something without having to drop the gate? you cant even throw a cooler over the rail without ?????ing up the paint......



Poor design, ment more to "LOOK" the part (copy dodge much?) than be functional IMO.



I wont even address the Dodge......


.

.


----------



## TDunk

I've heard people complain about the high bed sides being a pain to load stuff into it. ( IE what RBW said, you have to put the gate down to load anything) and the high bed sides make it a b!tch to parralel park. I never thought about the tires having that much of an impact on the ABS, but it does make alot of sence. And yes, Chevy has a full deck of cards when it comes to MPG. I'm nost sure if it's the low stance, rolling resistence, etc. but they get great gas mileage (all GM's do IMO). My dodge gets 14 average, my old 96 GMC use to get 18 in town, enough said. As of right now i'm not sure what truck i'd get myself. The newer body style fords i've worked on have held up pretty good in the woods, BUT i am a Chevy guy, i just waiting to see if there going to holdl up as well as i think they will. I seriously doubt i'll get another Dodge.


----------



## Stihl User

I have owned a F150 and its a great truck just a little on the small side for me. My brother bought his brand new in 1991 it now has 200K and is still running pretty good. I try and sell all my vehicles before the hit 95K miles.


----------



## bruce56BB

RaisedByWolves said:


> Yeah, good post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather deal with some issues owing to the low stance (like good highway mileage!) that to deal with the increadibly HIGH bed rails on the dodge and the recent fords. The new ford 9in similar trim to my truck has bed rails that are damn near shoulder height.......WTF????
> 
> 
> How do you load something without having to drop the gate? you cant even throw a cooler over the rail without ?????ing up the paint......
> .
> 
> .



i hate to bash my own product but, gm has gone the way of ford and dodge with the high bedrails. they say it's for "increased cargo capacity". that is crap! they did it for the look. at 5'10" i'm not short but i at least want to be able to throw and pick up something out of the back without scratching the bedsides.


----------



## TDunk

+1


----------



## RaisedByWolves

I havent got up close to a new Silvey yet, they dont look as high IMO, but I wont talk about what I havent seen up close.



My "01" Z71 rails are nipple height on me (6') the ford at work that I marvel at as it blots out the sun has rails at collarbone height.


Did they design it to carry a 1/2 ton of feathers? 



Dunk.


14mpg?


*UGH!*


I average 17 and I drive it......umm....Sportily.


.


----------



## TDunk

RaisedByWolves said:


> Dunk.
> 
> 
> 14mpg?
> 
> 
> *UGH!*
> 
> 
> I average 17 and I drive it......umm....Sportily.
> 
> 
> .



My Dodge get's 14 mpg, my old GMC use to get 18 putsing around town.


----------



## FiftytoOne

RaisedByWolves said:


> I havent got up close to a new Silvey yet, they dont look as high IMO, but I wont talk about what I havent seen up close.
> 
> 
> 
> My "01" Z71 rails are nipple height on me (6') the ford at work that I marvel at as it blots out the sun has rails at collarbone height.
> 
> 
> Did they design it to carry a 1/2 ton of feathers?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunk.
> 
> 
> 14mpg?
> 
> 
> *UGH!*
> 
> 
> I average 17 and I drive it......umm....Sportily.
> 
> 
> .




Hey RBW, did you really have to bring your 'nipples' up? I think that kinda talk needs its own thread.


----------



## rb_in_va

FiftytoOne said:


> Hey RBW, did you really have to bring your 'nipples' up? I think that kinda talk needs its own thread.



 

RBW must be really tall if his nipples are at 6'!


----------



## TDunk

rb_in_va said:


> RBW must be really tall if his nipples are at 6'!



or there just really perky


----------



## Pilsnaman

bruce56BB said:


> i hate to bash my own product but, gm has gone the way of ford and dodge with the high bedrails. they say it's for "increased cargo capacity". that is crap! they did it for the look. at 5'10" i'm not short but i at least want to be able to throw and pick up something out of the back without scratching the bedsides.



Actually, I kind of thought the high bed rails were for cargo capacity. My father's '01 Tundra has low bed rails and while its great for getting stuff in over the side it sucks when you need to keep something in the bed. Anything of height has to be tied down multiple times because it can go over the bed rails around turns. I agree it probably can't take a full bed of something real dense but think about things like brush. Not saying they aren't too high though, wife says she can't reach over and touch the bed's bottom for grabbing stuff. At 6'4" I am not the best judge on if something is too high.


----------



## rb_in_va

Pilsnaman said:


> Actually, I kind of thought the high bed rails were for cargo capacity. My father's '01 Tundra has low bed rails and while its great for getting stuff in over the side it sucks when you need to keep something in the bed. Anything of height has to be tied down multiple times because it can go over the bed rails around turns. I agree it probably can't take a full bed of something real dense but think about things like brush. Not saying they aren't too high though, wife says she can't reach over and touch the bed's bottom for grabbing stuff. At 6'4" I am not the best judge on if something is too high.



Tarp. Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## Pilsnaman

rb_in_va said:


> Tarp. Problem solved. You're welcome.



That was easy...


----------



## Pilsnaman

After reviewing the posts on here I think the answer is this...
When my truck dies buy either a Silverado, F150, or Tundra depending on what I can find used, options I want, and for the lowest price.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

OK, I should have worded things better.


Im 6' tall, my nipples are right about where their supposed to be, except the middle one is a lil off center.



.


----------



## SmokinDodge

RaisedByWolves said:


> OK, I should have worded things better.
> 
> 
> Im 6' tall, my nipples are right about where their supposed to be, except the middle one is a lil off center.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Gag..................









:hmm3grin2orange: 







Middle one!


----------



## TDunk

RaisedByWolves said:


> OK, I should have worded things better.
> 
> 
> Im 6' tall, my nipples are right about where their supposed to be, except the middle one is a lil off center.
> 
> 
> 
> .



HA HA HA


----------



## Pilsnaman

RaisedByWolves said:


> OK, I should have worded things better.
> 
> 
> Im 6' tall, my nipples are right about where their supposed to be, except the middle one is a lil off center.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am not one to laugh out loud much from forum posts but


----------

